# Choosing a background for organizing things neatly.



## mrbken (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello, everyone.

I am wanting to take a photograph similar to the ones below:




(from: Things Organized Neatly: Anthon B Nilsen by Heydays)




(from Things Organized Neatly: SUBMISSION: My office desk at ELLE Decoration, by...)




(from Things Organized Neatly: SUBMISSION: Jewellery Tools IDAMARI)


The question I have is in two parts and concerns the background color of these images.

First, are these shot on a white background? They each look slightly off-white/gray -- is this because the background is underexposed white, or is it actually that color? What do you guys think?

Second, if the background is white, how would you suggest achieving this effect (making it look off-white/gray with some vignetting) while keeping the white objects white. In fact, with the objects apparently resting on the background, it seems like this would be impossible (not enough distance between object and background), lending me to think that the actual backgrounds are not white. If this is indeed the case, what do you think has been used? Regular grey colored paper/card? Or something special?

Anyway, I hope you can help me! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Buckster (Jul 2, 2013)

Based on the white objects in the photos, it appears to be a gray background.  Probably just a roll of seamless, which comes in lots of shades and colors.


----------



## mrbken (Jul 2, 2013)

As I assumed. Much obliged for your quick response!


----------

